# Carnivorous Plants Nursery



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I wanted to share a possible idea for future meeting. I met and purchased from a Carnivorous Plant dealer at a convention this weekend. The dealer/nursery is located in Garland. Could see the Nursery and hear a talk about the plants and the way they gain the necessary nutrients from their diet. Most all the plants comes from marshlands. http://www.txtriffidranch.com


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the info. I have been looking for some Venus fly trap coz son is fascinated about it lol.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

it looks cool, wonder what we could learn. I want to know about liver hort. is it a carnivorious fore ground plant.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

There is aquatic carnivorous plants. Aldrovanda genus, Utricularia genus, just to name a few. We could learn how plants have adapted to seek nutrients from other sources and able to thrive in poor soil conditions.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Here is a interesting video about aquatic carnivorous plants.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

What ever happened with this? Did the club go?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't think anything came about it.


----------

